# Topics > Agriculture >  Wall-Ye V.I.N., agroindustry, Burgundy, France

## Airicist

Website - wall-ye.com

facebook.com/mycewallye

Inventor - Christophe Millot

Vinerobot European Project

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 25, 2012

Wall-Ye wine robot takes bow in Burgundy

----------

